# Wilson Shoals Squirrels



## Cochran4741 (Jan 19, 2017)

13 month old pup getting it done on wilson shoals last week.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 19, 2017)

Pretty pup!  Looks like a good day!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice dog and congrats on a great hunt


----------



## Milkman (Jan 19, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 21, 2017)

Cochran4741 said:


> 13 month old pup getting it done on wilson shoals last week.



Is your dog a GSP


----------



## Cochran4741 (Jan 22, 2017)

3ringer said:


> Is your dog a GSP




He's a fiest


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 12, 2017)

Good post and pic.  One of just a few hunting activities where you can hoop and holler and make fun of your friends all at the same time.


----------

